# just found out I am 4 cm dilated, but not yet in real labor?



## autumnmom

Hello!

I am 38 weeks pregnant (according to ultrasound estimate, was BF and never had a period to base conception on ) measuring 37/38 though. I was in for my 38 week appt. with my midwife and decided to have a cervical check (had not wanted one before). She found me at 4 CM dilated! (with a bulging bag), 50 effaced and a -2 station. I know that does not necessarily predict when true labor will start, but does anyone have experience being this dilated and going soon, or latter? I have been having irregular but strong BH for days (guess they are doing something?).

I also have not lost (that I have noticed) a mucus plug, nothing at all? Is this possible being 4 cm dilated and it still is in there?

Thanks!!
I am also going for a VBAC!


----------



## FreeRangeMama

I was dialated to 4cm at my appt. on a Wednesday, didn't go into labour until Saturday morning, ds born by 5pm that day. I also had weeks of BH contrax before that, can't remember how effaced I was or anything, but doc. was convinced at the time I would deliver that day







: Shows what she knew LOL.

Laurie


----------



## CeraMae

My SIL was dialated 3-4 cm when she went in for her appointment. Didn't go into labor for 7 days. She was convinced the whole time that it would come at any moment, did lots of walking, had sex, etc. But nothing really happened for a week.


----------



## lorijds

We have a mom in our practice right now who has been dilated to 3+cm for three weeks now. However, she doesn't have a bulgy bag, and her cervix is still very posterior.

Just think, it is that much less work that you have to do when labor kicks in!!! Yea!!!


----------



## Oklahoma Mama

I was 3 cm dilated for a few weeks before I was induced at 6 days before my due date. It was my first pregnancy too. The good part was I didn't feel any pain with those 3 cm


----------



## Dmitrizmom

I was a couple cm dilated for 3 weeks before I had ds... don't remember how effaced (maybe 50%)... went 5 days overdue.


----------



## carrots

i never was checked before true labor, but i read your post and wanted to wish you good luck and a healthy, safe labor.


----------



## MaWhit

I was at 4cm for over a week before my son was born. The mucus plug acn regenerate. Some people lose their plug more than once. And if you dilate early, it grows to fit. I lost my plug at the start of labor with DS, even though I started out at 4.


----------



## its_our_family

I was dilated for awhile before I went into labor and I lost my plug about 4 weeks before too.

But I think a bulging bag would make a difference. I think it would be easier for your bag to break. And the other good thing is that it takes the longest in labor to get to 4cm and then they estimate a cm an hour! You'v already got the "hard" part out of the way!!

Good luck!!


----------



## 2much2luv

I think that would be GREAT to be all the way to 4 before you even get started! It took me a long tiring night to get to 4 with my dd.







How great that things are moving along.


----------



## autumnmom

Thanks all!

Still nothing yet :-( but i guess I have to be patient and trust the baby will come when ready. I just can't imagine walking around 4cm dilated for much longer? I have my next appt tomorrow and am curious if I am even more dilated?

My edd is not till the 16th based on their measurements? but I think? that it will happen sooner then that, or I hope...

Thanks for all the replies they so help.


----------



## Luckymomma

I have a friend in my LLL group. She started labor, dilated to 5, and then labor stopped for an entire week. It was a fairly miserable week, but when she started up again, everything was smooth sailing. Good Luck!!


----------



## mamacrab

I was dilated to 3 and half cm, went home expecting labor to begin anytime...ds was born ONE MONTH LATER!! Yes, I was 3 and half cm dilated for a full month. On the bright side, when I finally did go into labor, I was already half way there- it was a wonderful labor- 3 hours start to finish!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy

I was 4 cm and 100% efffaced for 12 days! UGH!

The hardest part was that most women dont know what it feels like to be at 4cm yet not be having contractions... massive pressure, pain, etc. But I figured laying on my butt was not going to make the baby come faster even though I felt like crap. SO I ran errands, carried my 2 yr old asleep from the van to the house, grocery shopped, cooked, cleaned, organized the pantry, you name it.

When I did go, my midwife told me to be prepared to drop right down in the middle of hard labor. She was right. My first two contractions were 3 minute apart and lasted about a minute fifteen! Lily was born 3 hrs and 50 minutes from the first contraction. She was born the day before her due date.

Here's hoping you dont go 12 days!!


----------



## autumnmom

Just to update.... I am now 2 days from edd and nothing yet. My Doctor visit went well on Monday (5 days ago) as he was not even interested in checking me.. (might make me cramp unnecessarily). Just have to be patient.. but it's so very uncomfortable walking around being this dilated, the groin pain is very intense.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon

Hang in there!







It will be soon soon soon! I was like that for three weeks with dd1. I had her on my due date. Sending you gentle, joyful birthing wishes!


----------



## kerikadi

With #2 I was 5cm and 75% for 3 weeks! We were all convinced I was going at any minute, oh, and labor was 22 hours!
I am sure it will be soon.
Best wishes,
Keri


----------



## oncewerewise

My friend was 4 cm dilated at 38 weeks. Two days before her due date, she woke up at 4:30 AM with contractions. Thought 'hey, this might be it', went to get my phone number off the computer (my sister was supposed to be cutting her hair later that day) and then took a shower. Woke her husband up, called the neighbour at 5 AM to come over and watch her 4 y.o., at the hospital at 5:30 she was 9.5 cm dilated with only a little bit of a lip on the left side. Healthy baby boy born at 6:10 AM.

Not always, but usually, it means your body is doing the work (dilating and effacing) with not very noticeable contractions. Which would totally work for me!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Drewsmom

Hang in there, ds was engaged to -2 for 2 weeks at least before hand so it feels like you're walking around with the baby's head inbetween your legs (hard to sit, walk, etc). It's SO great though that you're this far, they say the first 4 cms are the longest and hardest work and you're already pretty much 1/2 way done!! It'll be so soon!


----------



## stayinghome

Hi Autumnmom- just wanted to pop in and say HI!!







Get out and enjoy that full moon tonight.


----------



## autumnmom

update

I went in for my 40 + week appt today... decided to be checked and I am now 5 1/2 cm, 70 effaced and still t a -2 station (very elastic cervix) . It is at least keeping my doctors happy being over my edd now and being a vbac. But, it is becoming sooo uncomfortable!!!

Sent those labor vibes my way!! I am happy my body is doing so much work already? just seems so strange to me to be like this and not in labor yet?


----------



## Lucky Charm

Happy thoughts and labor Vibes on there way..


----------



## Aurora

Sending you lots of labor vibes!!!


----------



## dotcommama

Wow 5cm and labor hasn't officially started yet - good for you! When you do go into labor it should be fast. I hear the first 5 cm take the longest - so I bet you'll have a great, easy, speedy VBAC!

Sending labor vibes your way (well I might keep a few for myself







)


----------



## autumnmom

Can't write lots now, but thanks all!
We have our beautiful daughter now! born Wed. early morning the 25th. She was a successful VBAC and fast labor! I was complete in 45 min from when labor started. She was 8lbs 14 oz. I am still on cloud 9!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon

autumnmom! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## mamaley

45 minutes!!! Wow!!!
Congrats on the birth of your baby!


----------



## carrots

That is so great! Congratulations mama!


----------



## dotcommama

autumnmom - I knew you'd have a fast and wonderful VBAC, but 45 minutes start to finish







wow!

Congratulations!


----------



## its_our_family

WOW!! Since your done with it...can you send me your left over Fast Vbac dust?? I'd love to have some!! Of course I still have 30 weeks to go......


----------



## Wooby

Congratulations on such a great birth story! I really love reading such great birthday tales!


----------

